# Unterschiede Bildqualität NVIDIA VS. AMD ?



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Oktober 2014)

*Unterschiede Bildqualität NVIDIA VS. AMD ?*

Hallo, bei mir steht demnächst eine Auf/Umrüstung ins Haus. Eine neue Grafikkarte soll es sein. Für mich ist es sehr wichtig das Spiele optisch möglichst " chic " oder " brillant "  aussehen. Meiner Meinung nach hatte NVIDIA die Nase in der Vergangenheit bei diesem Thema etwas die Nase vorn. Wie sieht es bei den aktuellen Produktlinien von Nvidia und AMD aus. Hat AMD aufgeholt oder gibt es da immer noch Nachholbedarf ?  Danke für eure Meinung(en)


----------



## donma08 (7. Oktober 2014)

Bei der Bildquali macht die GPU keinen Unterschied ob nVidia oder AMD!


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2014)

Die Bildqualität als solche dürfte bei beiden Grafikkarten absolut identisch sein.

Bei nVidia sehe ich lediglich Vorteile bei den Treibern, aber auch hier hat AMD in letzter Zeit keinen Murks mehr veröffentlicht. Ich denke, du kannst bedenkenlos zu beiden Herstellern greifen bzw. dir das Modell aussuchen, was am besten zu dir passt.


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2014)

Leider wurde hier die aktuelle NVidia-Generation nicht getestet, aber trotzdem gibt's keine sichtbaren Unterschiede:
Mythbuster Nvidia VS AMD image quality comparison

Der Monitor dürfte eine weitaus grössere Rolle spielen. Ggf. spielen auch die Treiber eine Rolle, jedenfalls haben die Hersteller auch schon mal getrickst, um bessere Frameraten zu erreichen. Sowas wurde aber meistens schnell aufgedeckt und in der Folge auch behoben.
In der Vergangenheit wurde ATI-Karten eine bessere Farbtreue zugeschrieben. Das ist aber wohl nicht mehr so.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Oktober 2014)

^Ah, oK. ..genau nach sowas hatte ich schon gesucht, aber eigentlich nur Standardsätze in diversen Test gefunden. wie z.B. "...ist nichts zu bemängeln...etc."  Tester scheinen diesem Aspekt also keine größere Aufmerksamkeit mehr zu widmen.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2014)

Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass die meisten Optimierungen bei den Benchmarks 'aktiviert' wurden ... mittlerweile kannst du aber min. dem nVidia Treiber sagen, dass du maximale Qualität möchtest und er die 'internen' Optimierungen zurückfahren soll.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Oktober 2014)

Der Qualität-Regler ist bei immer auf "Qualität" ( aktuell noch eine GTX 660)..etwas anderes überlebe ich leider nicht für mehrere Stunden am Stück.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Oktober 2014)

Also nVidia bietet doch nun Downsampling im Treiber an (zumindest für Maxwell, also GTX 970/980), ohne dass man sich mit irgendwelchen Tools rumärgern muss.
Vielleicht wäre das ja ein Grund pro nVidia, wenn die Bildqualität für Dich so wichtig ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2014)

Also, die Qualität im Sinne von "Spieledetails" ist sowieso identisch, weil das ja mathematisch berechnet wird und zum gleichen Ergebnis führen muss. Und von der Signalqualität her usw. tun sich die Herstelller da auch nix. Es kann maximal sein, dass Du bei einem der beiden Hersteller im Treibermenü "mehr" umstellen kannst zB zur Anpassung von tiefgehenden Einstellungen der einzelnen Farbbereiche für Filme usw, aber auch das sollte beides sehr ähnlich sein - der Monitor spielt da eine weitaus größere Rolle.


Das einzige, was für Nvidia in Sachen "Grafik" spricht, ist PhysX - das sind zusätzliche oder bessere Physik-Grafikeffekte. Allerdings haben nur sehr sehr wenig Games PhysX, und da AMD fast immer die gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld anbietet, muss man sich das gut überlegen, ob man nur wegen PhysX eine Nvidia kauft. Was wolltest Du denn ausgeben?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Oktober 2014)

Mein Grafikkarten Budget liegt im allgemeinen bei ca 200 -250 €. Ich tendiere allerdings weiterhin zu NVIDIA, da ich Spiele mit PhysX durchaus schätze z.B. Mafia II etc. Meine negativ Erfahrung (AMD) bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf GTA 4 +Add ons. Ich hatte damals eine HD 5770 1GB...und es war das kalte Grauen für mich.Mir ist allerdings klar das ich mit meinem Budget momentan keine Option auf die GTX 970 habe. Werde wohl auf die GTX 960 warten müssen.


----------



## iPol0nski (7. Oktober 2014)

Hmm da wärste genau im Bereich von der R9 280x bzw wenn du 25€ drauf legst sogar die 290er. ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0500-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die steht zum Beispiel bei BF 3 sehr gut dar! http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/2013/amd-hawaii/bench1/bf3.jpg


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2014)

Abgesehen von der Physx-Unterstützung von Nvidia dürfte es keine signifikanten Unterschiede geben.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2014)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Mein Grafikkarten Budget liegt im allgemeinen bei ca 200 -250 €. Ich tendiere allerdings weiterhin zu NVIDIA, da ich Spiele mit PhysX durchaus schätze z.B. Mafia II etc. Meine negativ Erfahrung (AMD) bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf GTA 4 +Add ons. Ich hatte damals eine HD 5770 1GB...und es war das kalte Grauen für mich.Mir ist allerdings klar das ich mit meinem Budget momentan keine Option auf die GTX 970 habe. Werde wohl auf die GTX 960 warten müssen.


Also, GTA 4 erschien Ende 2008, die AMD 5770 erst Ende 2009, da waren die anfänglichen Performance-Probleme mit AMD-Karten (die waren bei GTA4 zwar "krass" und es hat auch ungewöhnlich lange gedauert, bis das Problem behoben wurde - aber solche Probleme gab es ebenfalls auch schon Mal mit nvidia, das tut sich nix) schon längst gegessen. D.h. dann lag es sicher daran, dass die 5770 wohl einfach nicht stark genug fürs Spiel war, und da wäre die Konkurrenz von Nvidia aber auch nicht besser gewesen (GTX 260). D.h. auch wenn Du damals vom gleichen Geld Nvidia gekauft hättest, hätte es Probleme mit GTA4 gegeben  

Wegen des Budgets: derzeit käme da nur die GTX 770 in Frage auf Seiten von Nvidia, die kostet ab 240€. Bei AMD wäre die gleichstarke R9 280X zu nennen, die ist 20€ günstiger. Und die 25% schnellere R9 290 gibt es schon ab 260€. 


Kannst natürlich auch erst mal auf die GTX 960 warten, ob die denn für ihren Preis gut wird - die könnte noch diesen Monat erscheinen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Oktober 2014)

Ta...fast so als hätte man es geahnt...die GTX 960 wird wohl erst im ersten Quartal 2015 lieferbar sein. Es wird also ein 280X Modell.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2014)

Warum willst du dir jetzt eine GTX 960 kaufen? Wäre eine GTX 970 nicht eher mit einer 280X vgl.bar?


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Oktober 2014)

Das liegt daran, dass die 970 & 980 sich wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. Die meisten Modelle der 970 sind komplett ausverkauft, auf meine MSI darf ich wohl 4 - 6 Wochen warten; so ein Containerschiff aus China braucht eben seine Zeit.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum willst du dir jetzt eine GTX 960 kaufen? Wäre eine GTX 970 nicht eher mit einer 280X vgl.bar?



Kostet momentan ca. 50 - 70 € mehr...dafür ist die GTX 970 grob gesagt ca. 20 Prozent schneller. Dazu ist eine 280X im Prinzip sofort verfügbar.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum willst du dir jetzt eine GTX 960 kaufen? Wäre eine GTX 970 nicht eher mit einer 280X vgl.bar?



Kostet momentan ca. 50 - 70 € mehr.... dazu kommt das ist eine 280X im Prinzip sofort verfügbar ist.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum willst du dir jetzt eine GTX 960 kaufen? Wäre eine GTX 970 nicht eher mit einer 280X vgl.bar?



Nee, die GTX 970 ist eher mit der R9 290 vergleichbar, die GTX 970 ist sogar nen Tick schneller. 


Ansonsten ist die R9 280X auch eine gute Wahl, die ca gleichstarke GTX 770 ist 20-30€ teurer, und für wiederum nur 10-20€ als die GTX 770 würde man schon die R9 290 bekommen. Die ist 25% schneller als die R9 280X und GTX 770.


----------



## USA911 (31. Oktober 2014)

Wie sieht das denn mit der Verarbeitung aus (Original vom hersteller nicht von 3. Anbieter) und den verarbeiteten Teilen? (z.B. wird gerne bei Herstellern an Kondensatoren gespart und da recht einfache die gerne den Geist nach ner zeit aufgeben)


----------



## HanFred (31. Oktober 2014)

Was meinst du genau? AMD und NVidia verkaufen keine Grafikkarten.


----------



## USA911 (31. Oktober 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau? AMD und NVidia verkaufen keine Grafikkarten.



Also jetzt nicht von 3 Anbierter wie Gainwood oder Zotac, sprich der der die Grafikkarte entwickelt hat ohne das sie von einem anderen Anbierter noch "aufgebohrt" / modifiziert wurde.

Und ob es da überhaupt signifikante qualitätsunterschiede gibt.


----------



## Worrel (31. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Physx-Unterstützung von Nvidia dürfte es keine signifikanten Unterschiede geben.


Wäre daher nicht für jemanden, der maximale grafische Qualität haben will, Nvidia die beste Wahl?
Oder anders gefragt: Was sieht man denn als AMD Nutzer momentan zB bei Physx animierten Stoff Bannern oder Haaren im Spiel?


----------



## HanFred (31. Oktober 2014)

Gain*ward* und Zotac entwickeln und stellen ihre Karten ebenfalls selber  her. Beziehst du dich vielleicht auf Nvidias Referenzdesign? Da gibt's  im Falle der GTX 970 keine Vorgabe, weshalb ausschliesslich Custom  Designs erhältlich sind. Im Falle der GTX 980 sieht's wohl anders aus.

GeForce GTX 970/980: 35 Partnerkarten im Überblick (Update) - ComputerBase


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wäre daher nicht für jemanden, der maximale grafische Qualität haben will, Nvidia die beste Wahl?
> Oder anders gefragt: Was sieht man denn als AMD Nutzer momentan zB bei Physx animierten Stoff Bannern oder Haaren im Spiel?



Keine Ahnung. Es kommt auch darauf an, wer bei der Gamingentwicklung hinter dem Entwickler stand. Ist es Nvidia, kannst Du definitiv von Physx-Effekten ausgehen. Ist es AMD ist es eigentlich mehr die Mantle-Optimierung. Was allerdings geschieht, wenn eine AMD-GPU auf eine Nvidia-entwickelte Grafikengine trifft werde ich spätestens heute Abend wissen. War vom Sonntag bis Mittwoch in München zur Weiterbildung. Dann habe ich endlich Zeit, mein neues Mainboard (AsRock) einzubauen und muß eh den ganzen Kladderadatsch neu installieren (ich liebe es wenn man ein 3 Jahre altes Mainboard von MSI nicht mehr im Handel findet). Und das erschreckende ist: Medimurks und Co. verkaufen gar keine Mainboards mehr. Läßt wohl auf die Intelligenz der Hauptkundschaft schließen ? .


----------



## AdmiralZorn (20. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du maximale Bildqualität bei Spielen willst, ist momentan nvidia klar zu empfehlen. Denn dort kannst du mit dem "Inspector" und einigen AA-Bits die grafische Qualität vieler Spiele mit miesen Post-AA-Filtern, teilweise deutlich erhöhen. Des weiteren kannst du einfach Downsampling (bis zu 4x deine Monitorauflösung) benutzen.

Das gleiche geht auch mit AMD, jedoch teilweise deutlich eingeschränkter. Man findet zwar auch AA-Bits (radiT) oder GeDoSaTo( Downsampling und mehr), jedoch funktioniert das bei deutlich weniger Spielen zuverlässig ( oder gar nicht) und ist teilweise sehr fummellastig. Der letzte Treiber von AMD "Omega", jedoch brachte mit VSR(Downsampling) auch ein gutes Mittel um Spielen, die sich zur keinen anderen Bildverbesserungen überreden lassen wollen, ein besseres BIld zu erzwingen. 



			
				MichaelG schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre daher nicht für jemanden, der maximale grafische Qualität haben will, Nvidia die beste Wahl?
> Oder anders gefragt: Was sieht man denn als AMD Nutzer momentan zB bei Physx animierten Stoff Bannern oder Haaren im Spiel?


Du siehst meist genau das selbe. Da jedoch die CPU des Rechners bei eingebauten AMD-Grafikkarten dafür hart ackern darf, hat das meist eine sehr niedrige Bildrate zur Folge.


Ups: Habe das Datum nicht gesehen.


----------

